# What gear is in your daypack?



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm getting ready for this years deer season and was wondering what gear you hangun hunters carry with you?

Here is the minimum I carry in my Camel Bak Striker daypack.
GPS and compass 
Map of area
gun/ammo	
Leatherman 
2 knives/sharpening steel
Hand warmers
Binoculars	
Spaceblanket
Signal mirror
Energy bars
water and a purifier
Fire starter
Gloves
1 M.R.E.
Parachute cord


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Screw in tree steps (unless I'm using a climber)
gear hoist rope
Red Fox-P
Tinks 69
gloves and heat net/face mask
Bic lighter
spare ammo
2 flashlights, 1 small LED for getting to my stand and a 2-D MAG incase I need to track a deer after dark
spare batteries for both lights
water
toilet paper  
pocket size sharpening stone
grunt call
snake bite kit (in warm weather)
assorted hard candy (usually wintergreen peppermint)


----------



## Sixgunner (Jun 11, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> toilet paper


Opps almost forgot that one. Don't want to have to go back to camp "commando".


----------

